# Need Vermeer 186 info



## sawyerDave (Apr 7, 2007)

I just bought an older Vermeer 186 stump grinder at an auction today, and wanted to find out a few specifics, if possible. What I want to know is how fast does the cutterwheel go at maximum no load speed? What I am planning to do is to cut off the motor half of this unit, and make an attachment for my ASV RC30 to grind stumps. If anyone knows how fast any other 18" cutterwheel turns at max no load speed, this info would be just as welcome. Thanks all


----------



## Steve-Maine (Apr 9, 2007)

Call Vermeer factory, they will answer any questions and also send you a manual at no charge. Good Luck


----------



## NWTREE (Apr 19, 2007)

*Vermeer 186*

So you are tossing the engine and keeping the cutter wheel etc...

Does the Engine not run or something?

If it still runs well and your interested in getting rid of the engine.. I may be interested in purchasing from you..


----------



## sawyerDave (Apr 19, 2007)

*Vermeer engine*

Yes, I'm cutting it up, actually the motor is probably not in real bad shape, but the shipping across the country of a used 20 horse briggs would eat up any savings!:bang: :bang: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## chainsawjunky (Apr 19, 2007)

I got a vermeer dealer about 20-30 minutes from where I live. I can give you their number or you can call the factory. It's in East Moline, IL so it's probably long distance for you though. Yeah otherwise call the factory. Evan


----------



## malanlpm (Apr 2, 2008)

*Do you still need info on your vermeer 186?*



sawyerDave said:


> I just bought an older Vermeer 186 stump grinder at an auction today, and wanted to find out a few specifics, if possible. What I want to know is how fast does the cutterwheel go at maximum no load speed? What I am planning to do is to cut off the motor half of this unit, and make an attachment for my ASV RC30 to grind stumps. If anyone knows how fast any other 18" cutterwheel turns at max no load speed, this info would be just as welcome. Thanks all



I have an original manual for my vermeer 186 from 1986 when it was new, if you still need info on it i wouldnt mind looking threw the book for ya! let me know


----------



## Plyscamp (Apr 3, 2008)

It boils down to simple math. Engine runs at 3,600 RPM. Measure the engine pulley diameter and the head shaft pulley diameter. Divide the larger pulley by the smaller pulley to figure out the reduction. Example 8" head pulley divided by a 4" motor pulley is a 2 to 1 reduction. 3,600 Engine RPM divided by 2 = 1,800 cutter head RPM's.


----------



## sawyerDave (Apr 3, 2008)

Plyscamp said:


> It boils down to simple math. Engine runs at 3,600 RPM. Measure the engine pulley diameter and the head shaft pulley diameter. Divide the larger pulley by the smaller pulley to figure out the reduction. Example 8" head pulley divided by a 4" motor pulley is a 2 to 1 reduction. 3,600 Engine RPM divided by 2 = 1,800 cutter head RPM's.


Actually it was closer to 1300 rpm thanks for the blast from the past, Dave


----------



## Scott Caddell (Mar 12, 2014)

If anyone still has a Vermeer 186 manual. I could use some info. Just bought one. Mine has a Wisconsin THD engine. Plenty of power. Justy wondering why I can't disengage my cutting wheel?...


----------



## Sever27 (Sep 3, 2015)

Any chance you still have that Vermeer 186 stump grinder parts laying around. I need to replace my linear actuator on mine. My 12v motor and gearbox are new but a section of the screw must have went bad. It is hanging up. Has anyone else figured out an economical way to buy a new one direct from Thompson Saginaw or anywhere else. I run a fab shop so we can easily weld the mounts on one. Is there a way to take this one apart without cutting the cylinder? If anyone else has a new or used linear actuator for sale let me know ASAP.


----------

